# Trick class and Aussie Doodle



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

reality is- they don't use good poodles or good aussies to make aussie doodles. That's a dog with no work ethic. which doesn't go normal in either breed!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree. I really like Australian Shephards and had one once. They are super smart, great dogs. This dog was none of that. He had the body of an Australian Shephard with super tight curly hair. He was an odd size, which makes me think he might have been a miniature poodle and a regular sized Aussie. Such an ugly combination and he didn't seem particularly bright to me at all.  I did like his owner quite a bit (maybe because she said such nice things about my dog. )


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Apparently the name for the Labradoodle is the Australian Labradoodle. They're changing it to Australian Cobbadog to remove the association with Labs.

Silly, if you ask me. Why not just get a poodle?


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

outwest, your Bonnie is an absolutely beautiful dog. I'm sure that she is a wonderful poodle ambassador. And it's obvious you love her very much. I can see why you love her. She is gorgeous, smart, and well.....she's a poodle!:angel2:

I'd just like to say, some of us have a poodle mix, not because we chose to mix 2 or more breeds, but because someone did choose to breed them and these creatures deserve the love and home that we'd give any other furbaby. I love my Scooter, a poodle/dachshund mix, with about all the love I can, sharing that love with my hubby, 2 human kids, and another furkid. Scooter caught my eye at the Humane Society, without any intention of actually falling in love, and I couldn't leave without him. He may not be the smartest little fella (yet), but he loves me with all he has and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

I hope you don't take offense to my response because I mean none whatsoever. However, I have felt at times like I've not quite fit in here since I don't follow all the trends, foods, treats, etc. and at times, because I've chosen (I really think he chose me!) to love and house a mixed poodle. The lady in your class, it seems, may just not be as educated about the breed as some. Maybe you could send her to a wonderful poodle forum where she might learn more about the breed. Afterall, that's what led me here. Again, no offense intended and I sincerely hope none is taken. I'm here simply to learn more about the predominant breed of my furbaby and share in the joys and even the heartaches of having such in my family.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Scooter's mom, Your boy was a rescue. I can imagine him staring at you imploring you to take him home.  The Aussiedoodle was purchased for a large sum of money, purposefully bred and the owner was under the impression that this was going to be a very smart dog, which he clearly wasn't. I felt sorry for the owner because she is disappointed in his preformance. Last class she asked the teacher how to get him to focus more, etcetera. Of course not all dogs are smart or can work. I love my sweet whippet, too! All he has to do in life is snuggle. 

It upsets me when nice people are hoodwinked into thinking they are getting something they aren't. That is clearly not the case for you and Scooter. I also like changing people ideas about 'woosy poodles'.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Boy, it almost makes me wonder if she really has an Aussie/Poodle mix. My first dog was an Aussie and he was very focused and smart and had boundless energy - and we all know how poodles are. I am sure NeVar is right - that dog was probably bred from poor examples of both breeds. Hopefully her dog was just having a bad night and will do better in other classes. Her owner sounds lovely and sometimes good handling can work miracles with challenging dogs. Scooter's Mom, if a lovely person like yourself does not feel like you fit in with the poodle forum then we need to do better. For you to rescue your furbaby and then join the poodle forum so you can understand that part of your dog is truly inspirational. Bonnie is truly a poodle ambassador and I am sure winning people over to see the beauty in poodles. Scotter's Mom - I am sure you are an ambassador of how to be a loving mom and great dog owner.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks, gals. I'm just glad that I didn't offend outwest, or at least if I did, she/he hasn't let on like I did. I hate to see someone get hoodwinked, too. In fact, my mom did and it wasn't a good situation for her or the dog. She didn't shell out large dollars like some do, but she did, none the less, spend a good chunk of dollars on a sheltie. Unfortunately, it wasn't a good match, even though she'd been owned by a previous sheltie for 13+ years. The new dog had to be placed into a new home and is succeeding in being a confident, acceptable member of her human pack. 

CT girl, I might have not been real clear about my feelings about being here. It's all getting a little better now as I've had to learn to just ignore some things. It was just really difficult in the beginning. We live in a rural area of KY, don't make lots of money-just getting by and being happy. I felt like I was less than worthy of owning a pet because I didn't conform to certain standards. But then, it hit me. My critters are thriving, loving and absolutely adore my human family. They are relatively healthy and the best part is that they are in a forever home, not a shelter. That's all that matters, really, to me. 

Outwest, when I first brought Scooter home, we had been advised of what they thought he was a mix of. Hubby did some searching and discovered that we had a "doxie-poo". Some people thrive on the designer breeds. Me, not so much. I researched both breeds, looked at what his tempermant was more like and what he physically represented. I concluded that I have a poodle mix. Good enough for me. But I also do not expect miracles from him, I do not expect him to behave totally as a poodle. To do so, would be irresponsible as he isn't totally poodle. Hopefully, you can can get your new "friend" to see what she has and she can see that she can work with what she has, not what she thinks she has.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Scooter's_Mom said:


> Thanks, gals. I'm just glad that I didn't offend outwest.


Of course not Scooter's Mom! I can come off a little bit too annoyed at the doodle craze, which I don't always apologize for.  I have owned mixed breeds in the past myself, but mostly prefer to choose a puppy from a good breeder. I am glad you have had good luck with your rescue guy, too! I wasn't so lucky with the two I rescued in the past. One was a behavioral nightmare and the other died soon after I got him. sigh.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Changing one persons views on poodles at a time is always brilliant!
I find that I prefer.. with people that buy the expensive designer dogs, to just show how well bahaved Harley is, rather than attack them. though.... I can someteimes just ask "why!??"

Scooters Mum... you cant help who you fall in love with can you  Its brilliant you put so much effort into looking into what you adopted, and chose a dog that suited you ,rather than being told what you should be getting..


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a very interesting thread as I have a toy poodle and now 2 miniature aussies  Over the years I've another toy poodle - she was amazingly brilliant and so good to her child owner (me) - she was a great teacher! I also had an Aussie that we lost to old age last summer - soooo very smart and had more "go" in her then any dog I've ever seen but so well behaved that she was wonderful in our home.

I find Aussies tend to learn very fast - but they are so smart they constantly figure out how to get around the rules.... I've never seen an Aussie that didn't want to work - in fact they need a job or they'll find one you don't want them to have.....

There is a lab-poodle mix (call it what you want) - the lab looks and behaviors are showing - not the mix they thought would happen.... The best hearted dog I've ever been loved by was a labrador so this is nothing against labs but the owner expects the mix to have the brains of a poodle in a lab body..... 

What is sold as "designer" makes me crazy...... these dogs are really mixes nothing more nothing else - not a type of dog... Nothing against mix's and every dog deserves a forever home no matter if it's blood lines are pure or mix with all kinds - it's just sad to see people paying large $ for a designer dog and not ending up with what they expect - it only adds to dogs with no homes :-(


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have often wondered what the members with poodle mixes think of this forum with all the "doodle talk" that goes on here... But I feel that everyone here just wants all dogs to have happy , loving homes. What makes us mad is all the BYB's mixing everything with poodles and then selling the pubic on poodle traits! We don't understand why they just don't get a poodle to start with. And also, so many people think they don't like poodles and they have never met one! I could not believe how many people were negative about me getting a poodle... before they met Carley! Now, 3 family member and 1 friend say their next dog will be a Standard Poodle.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Outwest - I saw some Aussie-doodles on the Internet and they have to be about the ugliest dogs I have ever seen - and not in a cute way. They look like they belong in a vampire movie because they have been "turned".


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Outwest - I saw some Aussie-doodles on the Internet and they have to be about the ugliest dogs I have ever seen - and not in a cute way. They look like they belong in a vampire movie because they have been "turned".


LOL Exactly.  Dang, that dog is ugly. There must be something about the mix that produces such a funny looking breast. All I can think of is the poodle has long legs and a slim body and the Aussie's are shorter with a broad body and stocky head. When they combine the two you get pieces of each breed and those pieces do NOT look attractive together. Factor in curly blue merle hair and yikes. 

Honestly though, I really like the owner. She is a wonderful person who cares about her dog, in all his hideous glory.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Scooter's Mom - your boy is a rescue and you did a *wonderful* thing by adopting him. I hope you feel completely welcome here. :angel2: It's the purposeful breeding of doodles that I object to. The poodle does not need to be improved upon!

I recently spent a few hours at our local dog park, and there were at least 8 poodle hybrids there including a maltese-poodle and a bichon-poodle. Coincidentally, there was also a purebred maltese and a purebred bichon. I can't understand why anybody would cross either of these breeds with a poodle, as each was perfectly beautiful. Mine and one other were the only poodles there. It does help a bit to vent on this forum with people who love the poodle breed AS IS. 

For whatever reasons, poodle crosses are gaining in popularity. It seems almost any breed is now being crossed with a poodle. Here's a list I found:

*Popular Poodle Mix Breeds
(Hybrid Dogs) (Designer Dogs) (Poos)* 
People seem to have a fascination with Poodle mixed breeds. Why? Who knows; maybe because Poodles are very intelligent and do not shed. Many different Poodle mixes are emerging. And its not just Poodle mixes, many different "designer" dogs (as the media has labeled them) are emerging. What is a "designer" dog you ask? 

Affenpoo - (Affenpinscher / Poodle mix)
Airedoodle - (Airedale Terrier / Poodle mix)
Aussiedoodle - (Australian Shepherd / Poodle mix)
Bassetoodle - (Basset Hound / Poodle mix)
Bernedoodle - (Bernese Mountain Dog / Poodle mix)
Bich-poo - (Bichon Frise / Poodle mix)
Bolonoodle - (Bolognese / Poodle mix) 
Bordoodle - (Border Collie / Poodle mix)
Bossi-Poo - (Boston Terrier / Poodle mix)
Boxerdoodle - (Boxer / Poodle mix)
Broodle Griffon - (Brussels Griffon / Poodle)
Cadoodle - (Collie x Poodle mix)
Cairnoodle - (Cairn Terrier / Poodle mix)
Cavapoo - (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel / Poodle mix)
Chi-Poo - (Chihuahua / Poodle mix)
Chinese Crestepoo - (Chinese Crested / Poodle mix)
Cockapoo - (Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)
Corgipoo - (Corgi / Poodle mix)
Daisy Dog - (Bichon / Poodle / Shih-Tzu mix)
Dalmadoodle - Dalmatian / Poodle mix 
Doodleman Pinscher - (Doberman / Standard Poodle mix)
Double Doodle - (Goldendoodle / Labradoodle mix)
Doxiepoo - (Dachshund / Poodle mix)
Eskapoo - (American Eskimo Dog / Poodle mix)
English Boodle - (English Bulldog / Poodle mix)
Flandoodle - (Bouvier des Flandres / Poodle mix)
Foodle - (Poodle / Toy Fox Terrier mix)
Foxhoodle - (Fox Hound / Poodle mix)
Giant Schnoodle - (Giant Schnauzer / Standard Poodle mix) 
Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Poodle mix)
Irish Doodle - (Irish Setter / Poodle mix)
Irish Troodle - (Irish Terrier / Poodle mix) 
Jack-A-Poo - (Jack Russell Terrier / Poodle mix)
Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Poodle mix)
Lacasapoo - (Cock-A-Poo x Lhasa Apso mix)
Lhasapoo - (Lhasa Apso / Poodle mix)
Malti-Poo - (Maltese / Poodle mix)
Mastidoodle - (Mastiff / Poodle mix) 
Miniature Aussiedoodle (Miniature Australian Shepherd / Miniature Poodle mix)
Miniature Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)
Miniature Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Toy or Miniature Poodle mix)
Newfypoo (Newfoundland / Poodle mix)
Papi-poo - (Papillon / Poodle mix)
Pekepoo - (Pekingese / Poodle mix)
Petite Goldendoodle - (Golden Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)
Petite Labradoodle - (Labrador Retriever / Cocker Spaniel / Poodle mix)
Pinny-Poo - (Miniature Pinscher / Poodle mix)
Pomapoo - (Pomeranian / Poodle mix)
Poo-Shi - (Poodle / Shiba Inu mix)
Poo-Ton - (Coton De Tulear / Poodle mix) 
Poochin - (Japanese Chin / Poodle mix)
Poogle - (Beagle / Poodle mix)
Poolky - (Poodle / Silky Terrier mix)
Pootalian - (Italian Greyhound / Poodle mix)
Poovanese - (Havanese / Poodle mix)
Pugapoo - (Pug / Poodle mix)
Pyredoodle - (Great Pyrenees / Poodle mix) 
Rattle - (American Rat Terrier / Poodle mix)
Rottle - (Rottweiler / Standard Poodle mix)
Saint Berdoodle - (Saint Bernard / Poodle mix)
Schipper-Poo - (Poodle / Schipperke mix)
Schnoodle- (Schnauzer / Poodle mix)
Scoodle - (Scottish Terrier / Poodle mix)
Shar-Poo - (Shar-Pei / Poodle mix)
Sheltidoodle- (Sheltie / Poodle mix)
Sheepadoodle - (Old English Sheepdog / Standard Poodle mix)
Shepadoodle - (German Shepherd / Standard Poodle mix)
Shih-Poo - (Shih-Tzu / Poodle mix)
Siberpoo - (Siberian Husky / Poodle mix)
Skypoo - (Poodle / Skye Terrier mix)
Springerdoodle - (English Springer Spaniel / Poodle mix)
Standard Schnoodle - (Poodle / Standard Schnauzer mix)
Terri-Poo - (Australian Terrier / Poodle mix)
Ttoodle - (Poodle / Tibetan Terrier mix)
Weimardoodle - (Weimaraner / Poodle mix)
Westiepoo - (Westie / Poodle mix)
Whoodle - (Soft Coated Wheaton Terrier / Poodle mix)
Wire-Poo - (Wirehaired Fox Terrier x Poodle mix)
Woodle - (Welsh Terrier / Poodle mix)
Yorkipoo - (Yorkie / Poodle mix)


WHY??? and is there no end in sight?


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

I cannot IMAGINE crossing a bassethound with a poodle! 0-0


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

swismiself said:


> I cannot IMAGINE crossing a bassethound with a poodle! 0-0


Some of these crosses seem downright cruel. The Bassetoodle:
Bassetoodle, Basset Poodle Hybrid, Bassetoodles


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

minipoodlelover said:


> Scooter's Mom - your boy is a rescue and you did a *wonderful* thing by adopting him. I hope you feel completely welcome here. :angel2: It's the purposeful breeding of doodles that I object to. The poodle does not need to be improved upon!



Thanks, minipoodlelover. I appreciate your kind words, and those of the others that have made an effort to welcome a newcomer, especially after voicing my concerns. 

I've absolutely fallen in love with the poodle.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

On that linked Basstoodle page:

"Hi, I'm from Brazil and I'm sending a photo of my hybrid dog Balu. It's a female and her father is a brown Basset (short fur) and her mother is a white Poodle, a little bigger than a Poodle Toy. She is really fat, and one reason is because her internal organs are too big for her body, but she is really cute."

Well if being "really cute" is argument enough for a dog who's ORGANS ARE TOO BIG for it's body, then all is lost in the world :S This makes me so sad...could you find any dog breeds that are _further_ from each other??


----------

